# COD4 Multiplayer iw3mp.exe error



## GLeN (Jan 19, 2008)

I just got the game today and played singleplayer up to the "Ghillied up" mission then i tried multiplayer. When I click it or run as admin, it does make a difference, the cod4 logo pic will show the screen will go black then it will say "iw3mp.exe program has stopped working".

This means I cant play multiplayer. I tried renaming somefile mssmp3.asi to .bak, searched for this on google seems like a major problem. But it still didnt help. So help me please  

Cheers Glen


----------



## stevorob (Jan 21, 2008)

Have you patched the game all the way up to the latest version?  Sounds like the multiplayer exe file is corrupted or something.  

If that doesn't work, try reinstalling.  You should be able to back up your save game though before you do so, so you won't lose your place in single player.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 21, 2008)

Make sure you update to Version 1.4

http://www.infinityward.com/modernwarfare/patch/

Save this link, as this is where the patch updates are released on IW's site for CoD4. You will not be able to join a server w/o this patch.

I haven't had issues with the MP executable...but try the update as I think it replaces it and see what happens. If not, try a repair install or complete re-install.


----------



## mauiforest31 (Jan 23, 2008)

*I know what to do*

The answer IS Your microphone has come unplugged or broken. You must plug in the microphone and the game will run fine after that.


----------



## megadethd (Feb 28, 2008)

i had the same problem, but it was my network card driver, nothing to do with the sound. i had to uninstall my driver and reinstall. And make sure you are connected to the internet first before you try to load the game up.


----------



## FuryofFive (Feb 29, 2008)

it seems to be pretty widespread. my brother encountered that error, i think they may have fixed it since the OP post date


----------



## ArkanHell (Apr 27, 2008)

mauiforest31 said:


> The answer IS Your microphone has come unplugged or broken. You must plug in the microphone and the game will run fine after that.



I can belive it, it works! I plug my microfone and the error stops. Prety weird.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 27, 2008)

Have y'headset plugged in when you launch the game.

My GF has this issue, so she always has to plug in her headset before she can launch the game.


----------



## philbrown23 (Aug 31, 2008)

wow I've been trying to wrap my head around this for a week now, sgoulda just looked on good ole tpu in the first place. thanks guys!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 1, 2008)

So, what fixed it?


----------



## XSAlliN (Sep 2, 2008)

Setting the sound to Low Stereo fixed my crashing issues. But you complaint about this error when launching the game. If you have the latest patch 1.7 you might consider buying the game, I've seen the same problem at people with cracked version when trying to go Multiplayer, yet some say there are other working cracked versions out there.  In my opinion this is one to best games launched in a long time when it comes to Multiplayer so it's defenetley worth buying.


----------

